# mathews monster



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

does anybody shoot fingers with this bow.?


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

:moviecorn:


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

There was someone on here that was talking about it the other day.


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mathews pro Brian Goza shot a monster. Don't know about others?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=961958


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

glass3222 said:


> Mathews pro Brian Goza shot a monster. Don't know about others?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=961958


Brian Goza WON the I.B.O. World Championship this year, in Pro Mens Fingers shooting a Monster.....I reckon that it can be shot with Fingers, and shot very, very well...Mr. Goza shoots this Monster with one finger...Jim


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*thanks*

I would likt to shoot it with fingers,
but the last time I tryed the string came off of it at mid draw,
and it snapped my arrow in half.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

hunterjk said:


> I would likt to shoot it with fingers,
> but the last time I tryed the string came off of it at mid draw,
> and it snapped my arrow in half.


.......hunterjk......If Your thinking about trying a short A-T-A bow that has top speed, there are probably better choices, at least in the regard that the bow is alot less likely to de-rail on 'Ya...Not knocking the Mathews Monster at all, I think that it is a solid built bow, and I love the way it shoots , with a Hook, of course....Bows that You might look into that are short, fast, and I know WILL shoot with fingers are the PSE X-Force with the first generation cams, I shot an X-Force 6, but I'd recommend the X-Force 7.....I shot a Hoyt Katera for a few weeks with Fingers, it pulls smooth, and is very unlikely to derail on 'Ya...I've shot several of the new Hoyt Alphaburners, and I am positive that I could shoot it with Fingers...A buddy of mine shot His Hoyt Vectrix with fingers a bit, it isnt as fast as the new "Speedbows", but it did shoot pretty well, the Vector cams are pretty smooth, and the 7" brace height is a plus...Finger shooting short A-T-A bows with aggressive cams is a challenge , but I think that it can be done, I'm just not convinced that there is any advantage to it...That being said, if I were setting up a bow for hunting, with Fingers, I would probably set up a ProTec with XT-2000 limbs, a Katera XL, or a Mathews Switchback....Take care......Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*The sky is falling!!!*

What the heck is going on with these bows derailing the strings and cables? Until I saw a P-E derail on a bow scale (month ago?) I didn't think it could be done. This particular bow I was told would derail the string if it was pulled back by hand. What crap.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW said:


> What the heck is going on with these bows derailing the strings and cables? Until I saw a P-E derail on a bow scale (month ago?) I didn't think it could be done. This particular bow I was told would derail the string if it was pulled back by hand. What crap.


Hey, IBBW.....Was that P-E supposed to mean "Pro Elite", or was it supposed to mean "P*E".????...L.O.L..If You were referring the the PSE Omen, or the X-Forces with the UF cam, I'm hearing the same things....A fella at the shoppe had a Mathews/McPhearson "Monster".....I KNOW (I was there) that he de-railed it twice in one weekend....Put a pretty good scrape on His wrist the first time...Knocked the bandages off His wrist the second time...L.O.L...I shot that same bow, and it was honestly a pretty neat bow to shoot...WITH A HOOK!....L.O.L....Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I left the S out to protect the innocent and avoid a potentionally ugly situation. I don't think we have any fan boys over here but you never know. Man, bows getting so critical the strings fall off!! A shooter I have known since I started bow shooting "derailed" a monster. He pulled it back by hand, he said it didn't want to let down but when it did it tore the string from his hand and derailed. Store owner looked it over and said it was ok adding the string derailing saved it from a ugly explosion. NO THANKS! I don't think I could even shoot one with a release knowing this. How do you spell de-railed, derailed, derailled? Doesn't look right.:wink:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

IBBW said:


> I left the S out to protect the innocent and avoid a potentionally ugly situation. I don't think we have any fan boys over here but you never know. Man, bows getting so critical the strings fall off!! A shooter I have known since I started bow shooting "derailed" a monster. He pulled it back by hand, he said it didn't want to let down but when it did it tore the string from his hand and derailed. Store owner looked it over and said it was ok adding the string derailing saved it from a ugly explosion. NO THANKS! I don't think I could even shoot one with a release knowing this. How do you spell de-railed, derailed, derailled? Doesn't look right.:wink:


....I'm a "Fanboy" of all good shooting bows, myself!...L.O.L....I tend to lean real hard toward Hoyt's, but I've owned great shooting, trouble-free bows from Mathews, PSE, Martin, and High Country....And one Merlin!....I dont want to start no "Stuff", but honestly, as I wrote in my first post on this thread, (And I will stick to my opinions until I'm personally convinced otherwise)....I dont see the real "Need" for a Speedbow, really....The difference in arrow speed between a Speedbow, and a higher performance conventional bow isnt enough of a trade-off to make it worth the trouble, to Me....Just as an example, the Mathews Monster, and PSE X-Force (at my draw length) only shoot 15-20 f.p.s. faster than my Ultra Elite did, on an Apples to Apples comparison...Inside of 40 yards, this is very little difference in trajectory, and the trade off is a short bow, radical cam, humpy draw cycle, and less forgiveness/stability....I slowed my Ultra Elite down this past summer, by approx. 15 f.p.s., and never had to move my pins, inside of 35 yards....The only "Speedbow" that I would consider owning right now is the AlphaBurner, but that's just because it is the smoothest drawing, best holding bow of it's Class that I've ever shot....The AlphaBurner is an amazingly good shooting bow.....Jim


----------

